# Yoo Hoo IWAC....



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

Ok so here is the scoop of the weekend I bumped into a very crafty friend of mine whom has the Knifty Knitter and she let me borrow one of the looms.....guuuuurrrrrrrl...honey hush I have about 5 inches of knitting done in like um 30 mins AND AND it LOOKS like knitting!!!
YEAH ME!
So with that said as soon as the holidays are over be spying your mailbox!
AND you are gonna have to help me to figure out how to "Tie Off" and stuff cuz I have NO idea how to do that LOL!


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

That's so exciting! Post pics when you finish it! I'd love to see it.
Are you making a chi jumper?


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

You know I want to...But I have no idea how LOL I saw someone posted a picture of one that is why I thought well heck IF I could make something more than a preg. snake I would be happy! LOL I email the person that posted that picture and asked for the directions and I havent heard back yet See how great this board is been here a couple of months and Jen is teaching me photoshop and I learned how to knit step back with my bad self!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

awww wow, well done you!!!
Gimme a mo....i THINK i might have a knifty knitter pattern somewhere.... watch this space...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

right..... not sure if any of these links are of any help....

here are how to cast on and off http://springyknitting.com/_wsn/page2.html

here is a chiahuahua sweater pattern http://lindasloomroom.blogspot.com/2006/02/knifty-knitter-chihuahua-or-small-dog.html

so is this one http://www.knitting-n-crochet.com/free-patterns-knitting.html

see if any of them are any good to you


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

You are darling! Thank you so much for your time! I could just KICK myself I keep forgeting to measure Mabelline! DANG DANG IT!
Now not meaning to be stupid ...... Just I buy her xsmall in things I need to measure her neck...and length of her back is that all I need to measure?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

I had already got these saved in my fav's, from when i was googling for free knitting patterns, kept them in case, so it really didnt take much time at all.
Hope theyre of use


----------

